# My dog in Dog Fancy magazine...



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha.










I love photoshop.

Had to share.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Photoshop is so much fun! Could play on it for hours. Cute dog


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you didn't tell me it was photoshopped I wouldn't have been able to tell!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks! It was actually an assignment for my graphic design class. I was supposed to incorporate a picture of myself into a magazine cover but I chose to do my dog instead 

I actually showed this picture to my boyfriend and he was like, "Your dog is on a magazine cover? That's not your dog. It looks like your dog but it can't be!"

Haha. Now I'm going to put my fish on a magazine cover.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Hehehe. Wish I had photoshop. If I did....:twisted: Lots and lots of edited messes involving betta fish seemingly skateboarding or at a grocery store...


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Love photoshop. Can't live without it!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

That is really cool!!! to bad I am so computer illiterate.... I can't even figure out how to post a thread. HA


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol I don't have photoshop but I'm in a graphic design class. Our school just got 16 new Mac computers and CS6 on all of them.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that's cute! lol


----------

